# Pond Pig



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

My buddy got into this one last night on a local pond.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice Bucket mouth.

How long? What did he catch it on?


----------



## cyoung35 (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice!!!! That's a pin-up. Did you weigh it?


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Didn't have a digital scale...an easy seven tho'. This one would have been a BEAST pre spawn!


----------

